# The Oracle - Is the grinding broken, or am I just being stupid



## myork (Aug 30, 2019)

I heard good things about the Sage/Breville Oracle and bought one off ebay.

It's my first proper coffee machine, but it's misbehaving and grinding waaay too much coffee.

I'm trying to figure out if i'm being a muppet, or if it really is broken.

The settings are at 30 grind size, the beans aren't anything special (I don't want to waste good coffee trying it out).

It's about to go back to the seller, but just in case i'm being stupid.

Here is a video of the carnage 






Thanks


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

That's a portafilter, not a tamper, but looks like it's dosing waaaaaaaaaaay too much. Can you see if the activation switch is getting gummed up with grounds?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah that's not right at all

Under the bit where you stuck the tamper , is there a thing that looks like a fan ?

Like this ?

If not that won't help

Your using a double basket too?

Either way it's knacked and needs to go back


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Go to 35 seconds in


----------



## myork (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks everyone, looks like it was missing the tamper. It arrived and was sitting in the rubbish bubble wrap.

It's tamped, I just need to figure out how to get a decent espresso out of it now.

Massive thanks to everyone that helped!


----------

